# SS 30.09.17 - Melartin #4



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Erkki Melartin (1875 - 1937)*

Symphony No. 4_ "_Kesäsinfonia_"_ (Summer Symphony) in E major, Op. 80 

1. Allegro moderato
2. Scherzo (Vivace)
3. Andante
4. Rondo finale: Allegro - tempo de marche festive

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another Weekend Symphony is here and this weekend it's Finnish composer Erkki Melartin. I like to revisit Melartin's symphonies every so often so this will be an enjoyable weekend for me.

I'll be listening to:









Leonid Grin/Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra

I'm not sure, but this might be the only recording of this work.
There is a YouTube link available so I will post that as well for those who don't own the CD.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Another new composer to me. I'll be streaming the same recording. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> Another Weekend Symphony is here and this weekend it's Finnish composer Erkki Melartin. I like to revisit Melartin's symphonies every so often so this will be an enjoyable weekend for me.
> 
> I'll be listening to:


This have to be mine too, never ever heard from this composer.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

This is exactly the boxset I have in my collection. Joining in!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

D Smith said:


> Another new composer to me. I'll be streaming the same recording. Looking forward to it.


Same here for me


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Music of joyous beauty. That is the unique available set, and it's a treasure! Good listen!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Same recording you have, but on different packaging. Erkki was living on the shadow of big S like so many Finnish composers during that time. There were a couple modernists also like Uuno Klami, Väinö Raitio and Aarre Merikanto. Some romantics worth to check are Leevi Madetoja and Selim Palmgren.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

I will also be returning to the Grin recording on the Ondine label and can only agree with the previous 'poster' regarding Madetoja.


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

I’ll be listening to the same recording!


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

A very interesting article about Melartin from the Finnish Music Quarterly (2000):

https://fmq.fi/articles/erkki-melartin-a-symphonic-composer-of-international-stature


----------

